# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  HITACHI PH-40F HAMMER

## manosr1

καλημερα σε ολους.μετα απο ενα καθαρισμα στην αποθηκη μου, ειπα να πεταξω καποια πραγματα.εχω 3 κομπρεσες hitatci τα οποια εχουν καμενα πηνια και μπομπινα.σκεφτηκα πριν τα παω για ανακυκλωση αν τα θελει καποιος η να τα φτιαξει η για ανταλλακτικα.παραλαβη απο καλλιθεα.θα τα εχω μεχρι το σαββατο.μετα πανε για ανακυκλωση.DSC01385.jpgDSC01386.jpgDSC01387.jpgDSC01389.jpgDSC01391.jpg

----------


## manosr1

το θεμα μπορει να κλεισει.τα πραγματα δοθηκαν.

----------

